#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-02-04
<belkinsa> slickymaster, ping.
<slickymaster> hey belkinsa, pong
<belkinsa> Long time no chat.
<belkinsa> You think that we should do the brainstorm via mailing-list and forums instead of IRC meeting?
<slickymaster> IMO, IRC would be better
<belkinsa> Because it's more real time?
<slickymaster> yeah, we've been keeping ourselves pretty busy
<slickymaster> I was righting my answer to that mail, as we speak
<slickymaster> writing ^^
<belkinsa> I was going myself, but I don't feel well and anymore stress on me might break me.
<belkinsa> Too bad that both of them are not IRC users like us two.
<belkinsa> And too bad that I'm not a forum person.
<slickymaster> probably the sanest approach here would be to postponed the event a week or two, to see if Leigh manages to have full access to her computer and to see if Geoff comes to peace with the idea
<slickymaster> that would worl for you, also
<slickymaster> work ^
<slickymaster> you would gain same more time to your school work
<slickymaster> gotta go. bbl ->
<belkinsa> Sure, that works.
#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-02-06
<belkinsa> slickymaster, good luck my friend,
<belkinsa> slickymaster, don't forget your links to your LP and wiki page...
<slickymaster-wor> congrats belkinsa
<belkinsa> Thanks!
<slickymaster-wor> this team is now packed wuth UM
<slickymaster-wor> s/wuth/with
<jenni> slickymaster-wor meant to say: this team is now packed with UM
<belkinsa> W00t!
#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-02-07
<belkinsa> slickymaster, meant to ping you here.
<slickymaster> ok
<belkinsa> Are you up for a brainstorm over the team page(s) for NewDocs?
<slickymaster> can it be done tomorrow?
<belkinsa> Sure, but before 9:30 AM EST.
<slickymaster> I'll have some friens over in a couple of minutes to dinner
<slickymaster> hmmm and that's what in UTC?
<belkinsa> +5
<belkinsa> So, 1230 UTC?
<slickymaster> so 14:30 UTC?
<belkinsa> Er, yeah.
<belkinsa> I can count.
<slickymaster> works for me
<belkinsa> Great.
<slickymaster> wait, 12:30 or 14:30?
<belkinsa> 1430
<slickymaster> ok, you got yourself a deal :)
<belkinsa> I'm usually awake by 1130 UTC.
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<slickymaster> cy tomorrow belkinsa
<slickymaster> ->
<belkinsa> See ya.
#ubuntu-newdocs 2014-02-08
<belkinsa> slickymaster, ping.
<slickymaster> belkinsa: pong
<belkinsa> I drafted up a small outline for the brainstorm on a wiki page.
<belkinsa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs/TeamWikiPageBrainstorm
<jenni> [ NewDocs/TeamWikiPageBrainstorm - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1lKpqz0
<slickymaster> belkinsa: I'm sorry but something came up and I' need to postponed our meeting an hour and a half
<slickymaster> is it alright with you<'
<belkinsa> It is, but I need to postpone it for seven hours.  I have to work at my part-time job
<slickymaster> hmm
<belkinsa> But you can work on the wiki page with your ideas.
<slickymaster> ok, I'll take a look at it, and will get back to you here
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<slickymaster> have a good one :)
<slickymaster> ->
<slickymaster> belkinsa: I only had some time to spare so I haven't done much
<slickymaster> Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to be more productive
<slickymaster> anyway, for your review and feedback, here's what I've done: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs/ContactPage
<jenni> [ NewDocs/ContactPage - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1d6fKJv
<slickymaster> and of course that page is already linked in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NewDocs/TeamWikiPageBrainstorm
<jenni> [ NewDocs/TeamWikiPageBrainstorm - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1lKpqz0
